# Something wrong with my rat?



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

My rat hasn't been very active lately. When I took it out of its cage yesterday, it just stayed in one spot and did not move for a while, so I put it back in. It hasn't been moving much when it was in its cage as well, hiding under the papers and such. Is there something wrong with my rat, or could it just be tired, or something else?

I hope there isn't anything wrong, this is the first time I've kept rats. I'm not sure how old the rat is either. I appreciate any help, thank you.


----------



## EleashaC (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm pretty new to rats, myself, but I know a couple things to watch out for, health-wise. Rats, as you might know, are very prone to respiratory infections. Check your rat's eyes and nose. Do you see any discharge, either of a mucousy or red variety? Rats can sometimes have a discharge called porphyrin-- it looks like blood, but it's not. You can also press your ear against the rat's chest, and listen for any rattling or congestion. It's normal to hear a bit of puffing, as they breathe, but any wet and hacking sounds aren't good. You can get antibiotics from the vet, if your rat has a respiratory infection. I'm not experienced enough to really give you much more advice than that, but I hope it helps!


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

EleashaC said:


> I'm pretty new to rats, myself, but I know a couple things to watch out for, health-wise. Rats, as you might know, are very prone to respiratory infections. Check your rat's eyes and nose. Do you see any discharge, either of a mucousy or red variety? Rats can sometimes have a discharge called porphyrin-- it looks like blood, but it's not. You can also press your ear against the rat's chest, and listen for any rattling or congestion. It's normal to hear a bit of puffing, as they breathe, but any wet and hacking sounds aren't good. You can get antibiotics from the vet, if your rat has a respiratory infection. I'm not experienced enough to really give you much more advice than that, but I hope it helps!


Thank you very much for the reply. I've not seen any discharge from eyes or nose. No rattling or congestion. Thankfully, today it is more active but I'll still keep a watch just in case. I may be a bit too over worried at times as these are my first rats, and I really just want them to be happy.

Again, thank you for the reply . I appreciate it greatly, and I'll look out for the signs you mentioned in future.


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

My one rats did that for 2 days straight. I got very worried about her like you. I did all of those things and no sighn of rattling or discharge. On the end of the 2nd day she perked right up. Weird right?


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Rat lover said:


> My one rats did that for 2 days straight. I got very worried about her like you. I did all of those things and no sighn of rattling or discharge. On the end of the 2nd day she perked right up. Weird right?


Lol, good to know I'm not alone.


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

My rat is moving a bit slowly right now, and earlier she kind of fell over when she was trying to crawl under something. It's the same rat I was concerned about in this thread. I picked it up and it just stayed in my hand for a while, usually it will not do that. No discharge or unusual breathing, though. It was under the newspaper in its cage for most of the day.


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

Arashi, is it possible for you to take your rat to a veteranarian? Lethargy and loss of coordination can be signs of illness that should be treated sooner rather than later. If this behavior is very different than normal, it's best to have her checked out very soon. It could be something easily treated, but left untreated it could get worse and worse.


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Thank you for the reply, I'll see if I can make it to a vet.


----------

